
Summer camp with an open bar: retreats for stressed-out adults are big business - ca98am79
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/jun/25/summer-camp-for-adults-booming-business
======
TaylorGood
Couldn't recommend a concept like this more..

There's an annual trip I attend early June with about 250 other men. It's on
an island for three days with full cooking staff and open bar the entire time.
Golf tournament, Saturday morning hike, bocce ball tournament and boat
activity. One of my favorite trips of the year.

